# New Website



## steve40 (Jun 11, 2005)

I recently finished up my website, and would like some thoughts on the general layout of the site and albums. 
Not the photos most of these are older shots I used to start the albums. I lost most of my recent work in a hard drive crash.  
Before you say it, I now have a seperate backup drive just in case.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm sure it's really nice....but I don't see a link to it here. 

Edit:  I looked at the site.  It looks pretty good except it's not secure at all...  I'd beef up on your permissions a lot and make your web statistics link disappear.


----------



## steve40 (Jun 11, 2005)

Excuse me but my head hasn`t been working just right here lately. Here is a link to the website.

http://blueridgesnaps.50webs.com/


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 11, 2005)

It's alright...That's why they make an edit button   See my edit above.


----------

